# Menino says no to State Police use



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Menino says no to State Police use*

*Romney offered aid for city's crime fight*

By Donovan Slack, Globe Staff | June 23, 2006

Mayor Thomas M. Menino declined an offer yesterday from Governor Mitt Romney to have State Police help bolster Boston's understaffed patrol force as it tries to stem a tide of crime.

Romney had a handwritten note delivered to Menino on Monday and reiterated the overture in a call to the mayor yesterday morning. The governor made the offer after visiting Dorchester last week as community leaders and police are worrying that the city is headed into one of the most violent summers in more than a decade. Romney's offer did not contain specifics, such as a number of troopers that could be made available, but was a general invitation to use state forces.

``We want to work cooperatively with the mayor's office to do what we can to stem violence," Romney spokesman Eric Fehrnstrom said.

Menino said late yesterday that he had weighed the offer, but had decided to turn it down.

``Anybody who steps up to the plate and offers help, I'm pleased," the mayor said, but he added that State Police involvement in city patrols should be limited to state-controlled areas such as the Esplanade and William T. Morrissey Boulevard, a state road in Dorchester.

``We'll accept working with them on their roadways," Menino said. ``We appreciate their availability on state roads so that Boston police can concentrate on Boston."

State troopers have been brought in to aid Boston police on several occasions by Police Commissioner Kathleen M. O'Toole, who used them to assist during the Democratic National Convention and in crime-fighting efforts like operations Neighborhood Shield and Rolling Thunder, police campaigns that enlisted officers from several agencies to patrol city streets.

But Boston's police unions complained about involvement of outside help in those efforts, saying that Boston officers should be offered opportunities for overtime before officers from other law enforcement agencies are brought in, said Police Superintendent in Chief Al Goslin. The unions filed complaints against the department alleging unfair labor practices, Goslin said.

``We're still in the process of defending against those," he said.

Goslin also cited problems with getting officers from outside agencies, including the State Police, up to speed on Boston-specific issues, like problem spots and quirks of radio communication.

Police union officials criticized the governor's offer as a ``temporary solution to a long-term problem," and said that if state aid hadn't been cut in recent years, then the city's police force might be staffed adequately to handle the crime surge.

``Thanks, but no, thanks," Thomas J. Nee, head of the Boston Police Patrolmens' Association, said. ``If you want to offer us a solution, don't offer us a Band-aid. Put the necessary local aid funding in here."

Romney's spokesman said the governor would work with the mayor to find other ways to help.

``There are many ways for the governor's office to be helpful," Fehrnstrom said. ``And whatever we do will be done in conjunction with the mayor's office."

For example, the governor also offered this week to help the city secure state-administered grants for community-based initiatives, such as that of the Rev. Eugene Rivers, whom Romney met with in Dorchester last week. Rivers heads the Ella J. Baker House, which tries to stem crime through a youth community center and outreach on the streets. Romney advised the mayor to convene a meeting with leaders of similar initiatives and submit a single proposal for grant funding administered by the state's Executive Office of Public Safety.

``There are ways to be helpful in that regard," Fehrnstrom said.

Menino said he planned to call such a meeting next week. The mayor also is awaiting passage of a bill by Beacon Hill legislators that would fund $3 million worth of summer jobs in the city. The initiative, filed by Romney in June, is before the Ways and Means Committee.

``It's stuck," the mayor said. ``It drives you crazy, you work so hard for this stuff."

News of the rejection of Romney's offer riled some community leaders, who say the city needs all the help it can get. The Rev. Bruce Wall, pastor of the Global Ministries Christian Church in Dorchester, said he planned to call the mayor this morning to demand an explanation.

``We need all hands on deck this summer," said Wall, who added that schools will let out for summer break in a few days. ``Not only do we need the State Police, we need the National Guard in here."

Emmett Folgert of the Dorchester Youth Collaborative in Fields Corner said troopers may lack detailed knowledge of the city's neighborhoods, but said as long as they were under Boston Police command, that shouldn't be an issue. ``I don't think there's any problem bringing these guys in," Folgert said. ``People want help."

Councilor John Tobin of West Roxbury said Menino made ``the right call" and dubbed the governor's offer ``too little, too late


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Menino agrees to use State Police*

*After criticism, OK's special role*

By Matt Viser, Globe Staff | June 24, 2006

Mayor Thomas M. Menino, amid an outcry from Boston city councilors and community leaders, said yesterday that he will accept an offer from Governor Mitt Romney to loan state troopers to Boston for special operations this summer.

Romney had offered the use of State Police as Boston's understaffed police force battles a wave of crime and heads into a summer that some fear will be the bloodiest in years. On Thursday, Menino said he had decided to refuse the help, largely because Boston's powerful police unions would oppose it.

But the mayor came under a firestorm of criticism yesterday, with city councilors and residents of some of the city's hardest-hit areas accusing him of letting politics interfere with the well-being of the neighborhoods.

``Now is the time to put aside differences to do what is best for the people of our city," said City Council President Michael F. Flaherty. ``Kids are dying in the streets. We all have an obligation to pursue and use every resource available to combat this epidemic."

Such outspoken opposition to the mayor has been rare in recent years, especially from councilors who have largely preferred to smooth out differences with Menino behind closed doors. But yesterday, several harshly criticized him for initially turning down the offer.

``We should not be turning away help from wherever it comes," said Councilor Charles C. Yancey, who represents Mattapan and North Dorchester. ``We need help. There is a state of emergency in the city of Boston today. If I were mayor of Boston, I would not have rejected the help. I would have asked for it a long time ago."

Early yesterday, Menino had continued to defend his decision, saying during an interview with WBZ radio that, while he wanted to see more State Police on the highways, troopers should not be alongside Boston police officers in the city's neighborhoods.

``Working in the streets of Boston is much more difficult than working the highways," Menino said in the interview. ``So I want to use that offer of his to let them patrol those [highways] on a full-time basis, so we can concentrate the Boston police in the neighborhoods."

But by late afternoon, he was considering other options. He said he was discussing a plan to integrate state troopers with special operations forces.

He said he was working with Al Goslin, Boston police superintendent in chief, to see if State Police could boost antigang efforts.

The units would be sent in as reinforcements in situations that have not yet been specified, but would probably not be sent on routine daily patrols, Menino said.

He said it was unclear how many troopers the city would request. ``They're not going to give me hundreds," the mayor said.

Still, Menino said he remains concerned about using state troopers in some immigrant-rich neighborhoods after Romney said earlier this week that he would call upon State Police to enforce federal immigration laws.

``Using agents of deportation to patrol our neighborhoods, which is the approach the governor's taking -- I question that," Menino said in an interview.

State troopers were brought in to aid Boston police on several occasions by Police Commissioner Kathleen M. O'Toole, who also used them to assist during the Democratic National Convention and in the Neighborhood Shield and Rolling Thunder operations.

But the use of outside forces angered Boston's police unions, which argued that it reduced opportunities for overtime within the Boston police force.

Some yesterday were upset that such calculations may have played a part in Menino's initial decision.

``Public safety is not and should not be a political partisan football, and it shouldn't be determined by who gets overtime," said Ginny Allen, founder of the North of Rossfield Crime Watch in Hyde Park. ``It's the difference between life and death. Politicians need to put vanity and pride aside and provide the city with adequate police personnel to cope with the gunfire crisis. To do anything less is indefensible."

Some, including Menino, also emphasized that no matter how many police are on the streets, it is still up to parents to keep check on their own children.

``We can have more policing, but a large portion of it as well is that we have to step back as a community and take back our communities one home at a time," said the Rev. William E. Dickerson Jr. of Greater Love Tabernacle in Dorchester. ``It's going to take the parents being the disciplinarians."

``I don't think police are the only answer," Menino said. ``People are avoiding the real answer here. It's responsibility."





​*From:* Brian X. Simoneau 
*Sent:* Tuesday, June 27, 2006 8:26 AM
*To:* '[email protected]'; 'Daniel Devlin ([email protected])'
*Subject:* Menino says no to State Police use



*Troopers trying to take the jobs of local cops&#8230;.*



*Menino says no to State Police use*

*Romney offered aid for city's crime fight*

By Donovan Slack, Globe Staff | June 23, 2006

Mayor Thomas M. Menino declined an offer yesterday from Governor Mitt Romney to have State Police help bolster Boston's understaffed patrol force as it tries to stem a tide of crime.

Romney had a handwritten note delivered to Menino on Monday and reiterated the overture in a call to the mayor yesterday morning. The governor made the offer after visiting Dorchester last week as community leaders and police are worrying that the city is headed into one of the most violent summers in more than a decade. Romney's offer did not contain specifics, such as a number of troopers that could be made available, but was a general invitation to use state forces.

``We want to work cooperatively with the mayor's office to do what we can to stem violence," Romney spokesman Eric Fehrnstrom said.

Menino said late yesterday that he had weighed the offer, but had decided to turn it down.

``Anybody who steps up to the plate and offers help, I'm pleased," the mayor said, but he added that State Police involvement in city patrols should be limited to state-controlled areas such as the Esplanade and William T. Morrissey Boulevard, a state road in Dorchester.

``We'll accept working with them on their roadways," Menino said. ``We appreciate their availability on state roads so that Boston police can concentrate on Boston."

State troopers have been brought in to aid Boston police on several occasions by Police Commissioner Kathleen M. O'Toole, who used them to assist during the Democratic National Convention and in crime-fighting efforts like operations Neighborhood Shield and Rolling Thunder, police campaigns that enlisted officers from several agencies to patrol city streets.

But Boston's police unions complained about involvement of outside help in those efforts, saying that Boston officers should be offered opportunities for overtime before officers from other law enforcement agencies are brought in, said Police Superintendent in Chief Al Goslin. The unions filed complaints against the department alleging unfair labor practices, Goslin said.

``We're still in the process of defending against those," he said.

Goslin also cited problems with getting officers from outside agencies, including the State Police, up to speed on Boston-specific issues, like problem spots and quirks of radio communication.

Police union officials criticized the governor's offer as a ``temporary solution to a long-term problem," and said that if state aid hadn't been cut in recent years, then the city's police force might be staffed adequately to handle the crime surge.

``Thanks, but no, thanks," Thomas J. Nee, head of the Boston Police Patrolmens' Association, said. ``If you want to offer us a solution, don't offer us a Band-aid. Put the necessary local aid funding in here."

Romney's spokesman said the governor would work with the mayor to find other ways to help.

``There are many ways for the governor's office to be helpful," Fehrnstrom said. ``And whatever we do will be done in conjunction with the mayor's office."

For example, the governor also offered this week to help the city secure state-administered grants for community-based initiatives, such as that of the Rev. Eugene Rivers, whom Romney met with in Dorchester last week. Rivers heads the Ella J. Baker House, which tries to stem crime through a youth community center and outreach on the streets. Romney advised the mayor to convene a meeting with leaders of similar initiatives and submit a single proposal for grant funding administered by the state's Executive Office of Public Safety.

``There are ways to be helpful in that regard," Fehrnstrom said.

Menino said he planned to call such a meeting next week. The mayor also is awaiting passage of a bill by Beacon Hill legislators that would fund $3 million worth of summer jobs in the city. The initiative, filed by Romney in June, is before the Ways and Means Committee.

``It's stuck," the mayor said. ``It drives you crazy, you work so hard for this stuff."

News of the rejection of Romney's offer riled some community leaders, who say the city needs all the help it can get. The Rev. Bruce Wall, pastor of the Global Ministries Christian Church in Dorchester, said he planned to call the mayor this morning to demand an explanation.

``We need all hands on deck this summer," said Wall, who added that schools will let out for summer break in a few days. ``Not only do we need the State Police, we need the National Guard in here."

Emmett Folgert of the Dorchester Youth Collaborative in Fields Corner said troopers may lack detailed knowledge of the city's neighborhoods, but said as long as they were under Boston Police command, that shouldn't be an issue. ``I don't think there's any problem bringing these guys in," Folgert said. ``People want help."

Councilor John Tobin of West Roxbury said Menino made ``the right call" and dubbed the governor's offer ``too little, too late


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Pul-eeze. I seriously doubt they're trying to take anyone's job. One would surmise that any time SP are ordered into a town for these types of reasons SPAM contacts the local union and lets them know that if MSP are not welcome by the local PD the only way they will go in is if ordered. That's what happened in Springfield. Pass that along to "rpflynnjr" and "ddevlin".


I agree MSP have enough on their plate without having to devote their time to Boston's problems. There is enough scam bags around for everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

If Romney really wants to help, he should send more local aid $$$ to hire Boston cops on overtime....the cops that know the streets, know the neighborhoods, etc. 

The state police should concentrate on their own responsibilities (i.e. more than "a desk and two" out of every station in the greater Boston area) before they worry about someone else's problems.


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

Delta, the state police aren't "worrying" about anyone elses problems. It is the governor who is apparently worried. He may order the SP into Boston to help out. The key word is "order." The troops won't have a choice. By the way, the Milton, Boston and South Boston barracks are already active in Boston along with the Community Action Team. This would not be a new thing for the SP. Menino's ignorant comment about the SP ability to do the job of urban policing is off the mark. He knows if someday he runs for mayor again, or something bigger, his opponent will carve him up in a debate about how he could not handle the problem without state intervention. Oh well Mista Maya, lives are at stake. rhl


----------



## nirtallica (Jul 2, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If Romney really wants to help, he should send more local aid $$$ to hire Boston cops on overtime....the cops that know the streets, know the neighborhoods, etc.
> 
> The state police should concentrate on their own responsibilities (i.e. more than "a desk and two" out of every station in the greater Boston area) before they worry about someone else's problems.


Maybe we will get ordered to go into Quincy, since the Chief there hates his own cops!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The state police should concentrate on their own responsibilities


Delta, at least you're consistant, whether dishing it out to the SP or Sheriffs. However, Menino should eat some humble pie and make his city safer (read-crime stats down), even if it means putting the daggum Civil Air Patrol out there.

Perception is the name of the game, and people think Boston is the wild west right now.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

These same "community leaders" who were outraged that the mayor said no to the SP will be the first to cry police brutality and racial profiling. Until they let the job get done right, nothing is going to change.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> *Troopers trying to take the jobs of local cops&#8230;.*


And on that note, he became just another defense attorney.....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I sincerely doubt that the state police wants anything to do with urban areas that have consistently voted in communist scumbags (some call them "democrats"). These politicians have knowingly mismanaged the financial resources of their cities, laid off cops and firemen and spent money on foolishness: Springfield and Chelsea spring to mind.

I believe that the state police want the local cops to have the funding to mind their areas. In any event, the MSP would be a pro-active patrol and not reactive...the local guys would still handle radio calls...the state would be making pro-active stops, ala Springfield (and backing BPD when the poop hit the fan).

As far as "state aid" to cities and towns goes: this is a subject that cannot be addressed until such a time as the state stops robbing the local governments through confiscatory taxation...but as long as folks vote for the commies, this situation shall persist:

The state is mommy, the state is daddy: be a slave, vote democrat.


----------

